# panne siciliano



## tasunkawitko (Sep 28, 2009)

x


----------



## alx (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great TAS.I hope your family realizes how lucky/well they are to have you-let alone the hunting trips....


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 29, 2009)

well, i gotta be honest, my wife isn't too fond of most of my cooking, especially if wild game, hot peppers or any kind of smoke is involved! having said that, i am learning quite a bit and continue to strive to do better each time, and in my mind the effort is worth at least as much as the results.


----------

